# Toddlebike2 Trial 2015



## Shaun (14 Nov 2015)

http://www.toddlebike.co.uk/toddlebike2launch/

*WANTED: Active, Independent Toddlers aged (nearly, or just turned!) 2 to take part in the launch of Toddlebike2*

From Jo @ Toddlebike:

_Hi there,

I hope you are all well at Cycle Chat.

I'm looking for another 50 or so 2 year olds to help me launch Toddlebike2 in the UK and was hoping some of your readers and members would like to take part as they have done in the past.

I've set up a page with some further details and an application form here www.toddlebike.co.uk/toddlebike2launch 

Thanks in advance.

Jo Hockley
Toddlebike _

---------------------

So feel free to get in touch with Jo if you're interested and please do let her know you heard about the trial at CycleChat.

Have fun.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Nov 2015)

Well done on this Shaun.

It a stylish bike at a reasonable price.

But it should have rubber wheels and not those plastic ones. The plastic wheels are noisy and offer no grip. It makes it such hard work for toddlers that parents will spend a lot of time having to carry it.


Good luck with your venture.


----------

